# New Products from Jamminjigs



## Jamminjigs (Dec 14, 2003)

Hey Everyone,

I wanted to let everyone know we added all of the Bad Dog Lures line to our Jamminjigs site. This way you can get both products from one site and not have to pay extra shipping. As I do every year, below are a few new items we added this year.

Thanks,
Brian
www.jamminjigs.com
www.baddoglures.com

*Neon Glow Grubs*



















*#6 Neon Glitter Teardrops*



















*Minnows*



















*Football Jigs*


----------



## MrBluegill (Dec 8, 2005)

Yes! thos minnows look like the ticket this year!!!!!!


----------



## frznFinn (Jan 25, 2004)

MrBluegill said:


> Yes! thos minnows look like the ticket this year!!!!!!


my thoughts exactly Mr.B!


----------



## wackmaster (Jun 2, 2006)

Just put my order in! Keep up the great work guys these are some sweet jigs!!:coolgleam


----------



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

44 dollar order via snail mail being sent monday.


----------



## walleyein (Jun 4, 2007)

those look like some nice jigs.


----------



## stillfish (Dec 5, 2005)

Like kids in a candy shop my wife tells me


----------



## jbird68 (Dec 8, 2005)

Can you get the #6 Flipper Tear jigs from Baddoglures in a smaller size with gold plated blades instead of Nickel? the gold colored blades I hear work better. The Flipper Tear jigs are similar to the #8 Fairy Jigs made by Arnold at www.stopperlures.com.


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

I sent an e-mail to become a retailer, but never got a response. i'm still interested in a wholesale catalog though.


----------



## Michigander84 (Apr 8, 2008)

I'd like to try them.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Michigander84 said:


> I'd like to try them.


 I've ordered and used plenty of JJ's over the past few years and have never been disappointed!  

If your interested dont hesitate, click here and get some ordered! http://www.jamminjigs.com/


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Burksee said:


> I've ordered and used plenty of JJ's over the past few years and have never been disappointed!
> 
> If your interested dont hesitate, click here and get some ordered! http://www.jamminjigs.com/


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

wow they are still around? never hear much from them any more... ???


----------



## bowtech killer (Dec 18, 2008)

just ordered my jj's they have nice jig's.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Received my order today. VERY NICE! Spares too!:yikes:


----------



## danakaiggy (Jan 6, 2009)

thanks i love them
fast shipping too


----------



## flipp1958 (Jan 9, 2009)

Jamminjigs said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I wanted to let everyone know we added all of the Bad Dog Lures line to our Jamminjigs site. This way you can get both products from one site and not have to pay extra shipping. As I do every year, below are a few new items we added this year.
> 
> ...


hey i'm still looking for my order ,,snail mail


----------



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

Done and done. minnows look sweet


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

Just got my order Saturday, like always very pleased and there service is amazing.

Joe


----------



## V's Tease (Oct 20, 2008)

thoses minnows do like killer.. hmm


----------

